# General Mandolin Topics > Mandolin Cafe News Discussions >  Article: New Music - A Mandolin's Guide to Hamburg by Florian Klaus Rumpf

## Mandolin Cafe

You can view the page at https://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/c...an-Klaus-Rumpf

----------


## Mandolin Cafe

This PDF has some real nice information about the project. Thought worth adding for posterity.

----------

